# Most handsome man of all time - Prime Burak Özcivit, mogs gandy, opry etc.



## theropeking (Jan 9, 2019)

His eye area is out of this world. Mogs gandy, opry and all other faggots.
Extremely unique looking. Mogs every model no the planet imo

-His brows are perfect, straight, dense/thick & extremely *long. *
-Palephral fissure lenght = top 0.000000001%
-Pupilary distance = perfect

He does have such a good facial harmony. The perfect mix between prettyboy and masculine chad. Same with Chico.


----------



## SerbianAlphaKent (Jan 9, 2019)

Damn he's got that flow.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 9, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jan 9, 2019)

long face


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 9, 2019)

Fucking mediterranian REEEEEEEEE


----------



## Autist (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## theropeking (Jan 9, 2019)

Autist said:


>



Too masculine. NCT destroys his facial harmony but overall hes gl. He comes close to burak


AncapFAG said:


> Fucking mediterranian REEEEEEEEE



Tfw u are white and can never look like burak..


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 9, 2019)

No man mogs him tbh tbh


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 9, 2019)

theropeking said:


> NCT


Please stop with the NCT cope, it honestly has no effect IRL, it's not even noticeable unless it's plain melting, good looking men with NCT are just the same as good looking men with PCT


theropeking said:


>


FUAAAAAAAARK


----------



## theropeking (Jan 9, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> Please stop with the NCT cope, it honestly has no effect IRL, it's not even noticeable unless it's plain melting, good looking men with NCT are just the same as good looking men with PCT
> 
> FUAAAAAAAARK



Bro his eyebrows and eyes are insane. Never seen a guy with longer brows. Fuark.

And that chin..


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Jan 9, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Too masculine. NCT destroys his facial harmony but overall hes gl. He comes close to burak
> 
> 
> Tfw u are white and can never look like burak..


Lmao NCT is a meme. Only looks good to us because men find it attractive.


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 9, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Bro his eyebrows and eyes are insane. Never seen a guy with longer brows. Fuark.
> 
> And that chin..


i have similar eyebrow length but they're negative and a bit thicker, if only they were positively tilted like his.


----------



## Autist (Jan 9, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Too masculine. NCT destroys his facial harmony but overall hes gl. He comes close to burak
> 
> 
> Tfw u are white and can never look like burak..


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

Ugly ethnic shitskin over for him


----------



## Nibba (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 11518


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## future chadlite (Jan 9, 2019)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> View attachment 11519
> 
> View attachment 11520


nah borak mogs him tbh.


----------



## vodka (Jan 9, 2019)

Meet Marlon Brando


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

vodka said:


> Meet Marlon Brando
> 
> View attachment 11526
> View attachment 11527
> ...


Negative canthal tilt in third pic over for him he needs to rope immediately truecel


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Jan 9, 2019)

Damn those eyes.


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 9, 2019)

Notice how the best looking men ever have NCT, because it's a masculine trait you dweebs. PCT looks good to us because it looks good in pics and is a feminine trait that we like.


----------



## Autist (Jan 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 11518


----------



## Nibba (Jan 9, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> Notice how the best looking men ever have NCT, because it's a masculine trait you dweebs. PCT looks good to us because it looks good in pics and is a feminine trait that we like.


NO NCT BAD. INCEL SAY IT BAD


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> NO NCT BAD. INCEL SAY IT BAD


FUCK FUCK FUCK



this guy is pumping dua lipa's ass on the regular, but muh nct




marlon brando
there's a million example of top tier good looking men with melting NCT and still look good, not aesthetic but very attractive


----------



## theropeking (Jan 9, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> Notice how the best looking men ever have NCT, because it's a masculine trait you dweebs. PCT looks good to us because it looks good in pics and is a feminine trait that we like.



Nobody said it is bad. Burak does also have very slight nct but extreme nct is not good, it makes your pfl look shorter


BoneMAXXING said:


> Damn those eyes.



Best eye area of the world. Mogs gandy to oblivion. These brows... damn


----------



## Nibba (Jan 9, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Nobody said it is bad. Burak does also have very slight nct but extreme nct is not good, it makes your pfl look shorter
> 
> 
> Best eye area of the world. Mogs gandy to oblivion. These brows... damn


*Worst Nose in the Entire PSL scene*

bs


----------



## vodka (Jan 9, 2019)

> marlon brando
> there's a million example of top tier good looking men with melting NCT and still look good, not aesthetic but very attractive



See I never really understood NCT.

For Americans, I think that NCT or Neutral CT looks much better than these extreme hunter eyes. Marlon Brando being the perfect example. 

Can’t speak for other ethnicities but someone like Jason Momoa for example looks perfectly with PCT, but ye isn’t of European descent, right?


----------



## theropeking (Jan 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> *Worst Nose in the Entire PSL scene*
> 
> bs



Check my signature. + I remember when I posted my pic in 2017 march in r/truerateme and got destroyed by all the people there. 

"Its over for nosecels"
"Fat nose"
"Rhino"
A fat round nose is the worst type of nose. A bird nose can atleast make you look morr masculine but a fat bulbous cant.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 9, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Check my signature. + I remember when I posted my pic in 2017 march in r/truerateme and got destroyed by all the people there.
> 
> "Its over for nosecels"
> "Fat nose"
> ...


pm me pic


----------



## NormieCel666 (Jan 9, 2019)

ok


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 9, 2019)

NormieCel666 said:


> ok
> 
> View attachment 11551


Norwoody, norwoody!


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

Obama mogs him


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 9, 2019)

ah, a Turk

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE


----------



## dodt (Jan 9, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Palephral fissure lenght = top 0.000000001%


Its actually about having ideal hooding + ideal undereye support to have lower eyelid as a straight line + deep set+ slightly positive nct with downward pointing medial canthus.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Obama mogs him



Michelle? he's a man too you know.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2019)

hes GL but nowhere near #1 chad. not even close.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> Michelle? he's a man too you know.


Mrs obama get down!


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Jan 9, 2019)

Autist said:


>


This guy accidentally killed himself when he shot his head with a blank round


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 9, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Too masculine. NCT destroys his facial harmony but overall hes gl. He comes close to burak
> 
> 
> Tfw u are white and can never look like burak..



Nordid-Med phenotype here (this is me):





with my bald head look more like my dad, he mogs me in height though.

I think its true most incel traits come from the mother.


----------



## Coping (Jan 9, 2019)

Prime Atesh Salih mogs him hard, this is the best looking guy ever in his prime + plus best eye area as well


----------



## dodt (Jan 9, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> Notice how the best looking men ever have NCT, because it's a masculine trait you dweebs. PCT looks good to us because it looks good in pics and is a feminine trait that we like.


Thats called overgeneralizing things. He has extremely slight NCT, he can even fraud it for neutral CT. Still neutral ct is better, and very slightly positive even more preferred. Btw, talking about Marlon Brando, not about Burak


----------



## VST (Jan 9, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Check my signature. + I remember when I posted my pic in 2017 march in r/truerateme and got destroyed by all the people there.
> 
> "Its over for nosecels"
> "Fat nose"
> ...


link to the post.


----------



## Autist (Jan 9, 2019)

Yummyinmytummy said:


> This guy accidentally killed himself when he shot his head with a blank round


He was a mogging machine, was better than Delon imo


----------



## theropeking (Jan 10, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 11593
> View attachment 11594
> 
> View attachment 11592
> ...



Yes salih atesh is indeed extremely gl and mogs gandy as well as the other mainstream models but his thin lips are extremely off. In the near fuzure I will lip pill this entire forum and everybody will make threads about their lips and ask for lip surgeries.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 10, 2019)

What is the point in being that good looking if you're wasting your time with black women.


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Autist said:


> View attachment 11531




Even if I took a pic with the back camera of the iphone( i flipped the phone) from short distance so pic distorted, with bad lighting and no hairstyled I mog you.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 10, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> What is the point in being that good looking if you're wasting your time with black women.












married to this beautiful woman since 2 years and she got also pregnant a month ago


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 10, 2019)

Me shitting on my school toilets.
You guys one day maybe will accept that I’m a mog machine, big skull, big head, tall and wide face, with very good masc feature(jaw,chin, brows, eye brow) but with some Femine and soft features that makes me handsome. Now stop coping


----------



## Coping (Jan 10, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Yes salih atesh is indeed extremely gl and mogs gandy as well as the other mainstream models but his thin lips are extremely off. In the near fuzure I will lip pill this entire forum and everybody will make threads about their lips and ask for lip surgeries.


Yea he’s a god best looking guy I seen tbh with fuller lips he would be insane. I look forward to it tbh lips are extremely underrated, they’re slightly below eyes in importance imo


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Jan 10, 2019)

NormieCel666 said:


> ok
> 
> View attachment 11551


fuck me, him squinting a little bit fucking mogs to oblivion my full autistic squint


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Jan 10, 2019)

theropeking said:


> married to this beautiful woman since 2 years and she got also pregnant a month ago


Good.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 10, 2019)

these "most handsome man" posts need to fucking stop. every time its just a model tier guy who isnt a cut above most models. i can name a few who mog that man off of the top of my head.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 10, 2019)

Hunter said:


> these "most handsome man" posts need to fucking stop. every time its just a model tier guy who isnt a cut above most models. i can name a few who mog that man off of the top of my head.



Based on your avi I can already tell that you don't know what is good-looking and what not.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 10, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Based on your avi I can already tell that you don't know what is good-looking and what not.



i never said rami malek was GL. i use him for my avi because i envy his godtier lower third and i like his character in mr.robot. rami is normie tier.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hunter said:


> i never said rami malek was GL. i use him for my avi because i envy his godtier lower third and i like his character in mr.robot. rami is normie tier.


>god tier lower third


----------



## Hunter (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> >god tier lower third



show me an example of a better lower third then. no models either.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 10, 2019)

Hunter said:


> show me an example of a better lower third then. no models either.








rami's jaw is a little bit too wide. If his zygos was wider it would fit him more..


----------



## Hunter (Jan 10, 2019)

theropeking said:


> rami's jaw is a little bit too wide. If his zygos was wider it would fit him more..



too wide is cope. unless its like deformed levels of width, the bigger the better.


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Jan 10, 2019)

wtf are you smoking


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 10, 2019)

theropeking said:


> BUMP


long face is a meme


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Jan 10, 2019)

Lifefuel for ethnic shitskins


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 10, 2019)

Only Turkish males dickride Burak.  He's a gl guy but he's not "the most handsome man of all time."


Nibba said:


> *Worst Nose in the Entire PSL scene*
> 
> bs


High IQ, he has never seen my nose otherwise he'd know I have the worst nose.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 11, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Only Turkish males dickride Burak.  He's a gl guy but he's not "the most handsome man of all time."
> 
> High IQ, he has never seen my nose otherwise he'd know I have the worst nose.



Nobody has seen your nose and I am pretty sure youre overexagerating. Wont believe you until you show it. A bulbous nose is worse than a bird nose.

If nobody has ever told you that your nose brings you down by 2 points as the guy in my signature said for example, nobody is gonna believe you.


Ask @badromance about burak özcviit. The girls of his country are worshipping him ,) im sure more and more turkish actors would be worshipped if the white cucky countries would allow his soaps.

Dont need to talk about the arab world. Hes already one of the most popular if not the most popular one. Imagine cucking other countries men as a non english guy. Dont know any other examples than burak. Ah and 13 million follower on insta is also impressive for a non english actor.


But beauty is a bit subjective,I like him a lot and many other ppl from lookism as well. He would be more popular if the psl scene was full with people of the same phenotype as burak. The reason for gandy and opry beeing the most talked and most popular guys is that the majority of the people have a similar phenotype. White skin, brown/blond hair, colored eyes etc. Ppl tend to like models that have a quite similar phenotype.
@badromance


----------



## monkaGIGA (Jan 11, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Me shitting on my school toilets.
> You guys one day maybe will accept that I’m a mog machine, big skull, big head, tall and wide face, with very good masc feature(jaw,chin, brows, eye brow) but with some Femine and soft features that makes me handsome. Now stop coping



mogs me


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Jan 11, 2019)

> MOST BEAUTIFUL MAN IN THE WORLD
> NO RAMUS *Burak Özcivit*


pick one


----------



## theropeking (Jan 11, 2019)

FiveFourManlet said:


> > MOST BEAUTIFUL MAN IN THE WORLD
> > NO RAMUS *Burak Özcivit*
> 
> 
> pick one



You better claim a patent for your avi boyo


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 11, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Nobody has seen your nose and I am pretty sure youre overexagerating. Wont believe you until you show it. A bulbous nose is worse than a bird nose.
> 
> If nobody has ever told you that your nose brings you down by 2 points as the guy in my signature said for example, nobody is gonna believe you.
> 
> ...


But I have seen your nose and mine is worse. At least your nose looks good from profile. Mine looks shit at any angle.


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 11, 2019)

WannaBeA6 said:


> long face



Ar you dumb?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Yoyo2233 (Jun 3, 2020)

Autist said:


>


This is what my nct looks like. Would this dude get more ass if he had pct/hunters? Should I get my nct fixed if it’s in this level


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 3, 2020)

i wish i was registered jan 9 2020 to post this


----------



## Patient A (Oct 16, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> long face is a meme


How so? Good or bad?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 16, 2021)

turanid masterrace @Haven @cloUder


----------



## SteveRogers (Oct 16, 2021)

Autist said:


>


Looks like me


----------



## Lihito (Oct 17, 2021)

Coping said:


> View attachment 11593
> View attachment 11594
> 
> View attachment 11592
> ...


Agree


----------



## Tankymax (Oct 17, 2021)

theropeking said:


> His eye area is out of this world. Mogs gandy, opry and all other faggots.
> Extremely unique looking. Mogs every model no the planet imo
> 
> -His brows are perfect, straight, dense/thick & extremely *long. *
> ...


inward gonion its over for him


----------

